# Excel Dateien über Dropbox zugreifen



## ms_cikar (16. Mrz 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

Mein Excel Datei befindet sich in der C:\users\Dropbox\test.xlsx gespeichert und so weitergearbeitet. bis hierhin funktioniert alles gut.   
Nun möchte ich nicht mehr auf Lokale Dropbox Ordner zugreifen. Sondern direkt über DropboxAPI v2 kommunizieren. 

Bisher habe ich die Verbindung zu meinem Account, Dateien. Ich kann alle  meine Dateien auflisten. 

Ich habe aber ein Problem mit  Fileinputstream. Ich weiß leider nicht wie ich Pfad von meinem Excel geben kann. 

Vielen Dank



```
public class Main {
    private static final String ACCESS_TOKEN = "<ACCESS TOKEN>";

    public static void main(String args[]) throws DbxException, IOException {
        // Create Dropbox client
        DbxRequestConfig config = new DbxRequestConfig("dropbox/java-tutorial", "en_US");
        DbxClientV2 client = new DbxClientV2(config, ACCESS_TOKEN);

        // Get current account info
        FullAccount account = client.users().getCurrentAccount();
        System.out.println(account.getName().getDisplayName());

        // Get files and folder metadata from Dropbox root directory
        ListFolderResult result = client.files().listFolder("");
        while (true) {
            for (Metadata metadata : result.getEntries()) {
                System.out.println(metadata.getPathLower());
            }

            if (!result.getHasMore()) {
                break;
            }

            result = client.files().listFolderContinue(result.getCursor());
        }
//Hier habe ich Probleme
       FileInputStream file = new FileInputStream("C:/Users/Dropbox/test.xlsx");
        XSSFWorkbook workbook = new XSSFWorkbook(file);
        XSSFSheet sheet1 = workbook.getSheetAt(0);


        // Upload "test.txt" to Dropbox
        try (InputStream in = new FileInputStream("test.txt")) {
            FileMetadata metadata = client.files().uploadBuilder("/test.txt")
                .uploadAndFinish(in);
        }
    }
}
```


----------

